# My First Craft Show Louisiana report



## tygerhart (Jul 30, 2008)

JUly 19-20 Shop Till You Drop Arts & Craft Show in Bossier City Civic Center was a flop, I didn't even make half my booth rental back ($125), there were only about 500 visitors total the two days instead of the 2000 I was told to expect. If I got a dollar for everyone passing my booth with raves about the beauty of my presentation or the wonderful smells that didn't give headaches I would have made $500. I did give out a few biz cards & brochures. I've sunk all my disposable income into this, have over $900 retail products that are high quality, and must make at last my booth rental back to enable me to continue to attend the shows. I am getting funding for the September show and paying for the 3 day November Mistletoe show myself. It is traditionally the best show of the year due to Xmas shopping. I sincerely hope these 2 shows are better. almost no one else at he show made their rental back. I live on SSI and am doing this to not only make a few bucks a month to supplement my income (badly needed) but to allow me a creative outlet and to get me out of the house (I'm disabled). But I can't afford to throw away $125 every month or so. I'm worried about my soaps getting "stale" although I do ahve them shrink wrapped. This is my webpage: http://2virgosdesigns.ecrater.com/


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 30, 2008)

Lots of show's are reporting low numbers in attendance. The economy sucks right now. Most people really can not afford to buy a $4 or $5.00 dollar soap when they can barely afford to put gas in their car & groceries in their pantry.

Do not get discouraged. The success of a show can not be gauged by the number of sales you made.  You can not expect to be successful your 1st time out of the gate. This takes time like every thing else. The more you do the better you will get. You gained experience & knowledge from the show & got valuable customer feedback (market research).

Always make sure you hand out TONS, and I mean TONS of biz cards & brochures. At my 1st show I made $35.00 and I think my table was $125.00 (back in about 1997). I got a call a couple weeks after the show & made a $500.00 dollar sale. Yu will never know how much residual income you made from this event. People may order from your website, tell a friend about you, etc. 

It really is not about the money in your pocket when the show closes though when you have not made your table back it does feel that way.


----------



## digit (Jul 30, 2008)

Sending big bubbly wishes for great follow up sales your way, Tygerhart!!!!

Like Tab said.......it just takes a little time to get your name and product out there. Then, when folks use them and know how fab they are, the sales will come in. 

Start passing out those cards everywhere. Lots of cards. I have put cards in the great abyss (my purse) only to forget about them. Then later find them and order something. Some may have already spent their limit, but will order later because they saw your work and remember you.

When you can, give small samples with purchases. Do a search on "samples" in the forum. They do work. And as always, nothing can top excellent customer service.    

Digit


----------



## tygerhart (Jul 30, 2008)

thank you for your support, yes, I know not to expect too much but I have to make a payday loan just to get the money for the November booth rental. I am dancing on the edge. My home sales are very good, I made $125 in 5 weeks, jsut with the few people I do know, and finally today made another $36 order plus someone else ordered 100 biz cards from me. (I do that too on the side). I do not have the resources to hand out samples, unless I cut up some of my bars, and they are all in sculptured molds so they are not flat. Or would I give out whole bars? Again, thanks for your replies.


----------



## digit (Jul 30, 2008)

tygerhart said:
			
		

> Or would I give out whole bars? Again, thanks for your replies.



Only with a larger order. JMHO.

Cut bars to sample size. The size you get in a hotel, enough to use and see how fab it is. When you pour the next time, make some plain bars to cut. You can line a small box with freezer paper or get a candy mold to use. Look around your kitchen or house with that idea and I bet you will find the perfect thing to use.   

Digit


----------



## tygerhart (Jul 30, 2008)

thanks Digit, will do that! I just made my very first Etsy sale and I had written that off as a lost cause. You never know! Today is a GOOD day! (Last week I lost my beloved Maltese to liver failure.)


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 30, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss.

Keep an ice cube tray handy (or little chocolate molds) next time you make soap & pour little soaps to use as samples. You almost always have a little soap left over after you finish filling you molds, that way it won't go to waste.


----------



## tygerhart (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Tabitha, thank you. and thanks for the great suggestion for sample size soap, that's fantastic!

Jackie


----------

